# Stop Smoking?



## Retired (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you stopped smoking recently?  Did you stop "cold turkey" or did you use a stop smoking aid?

What advice would you give to someone wanting to stop smoking?

Attached is a pamphlet from Smokefree.gov a site providing a number of resources and information to stop smoking.


----------



## Trust (Jun 17, 2009)

TSOW said:


> Have you stopped smoking recently?  Did you stop "cold turkey" or did you use a stop smoking aid?
> 
> What advice would you give to someone wanting to stop smoking?
> 
> Attached is a pamphlet from Smokefree.gov a site providing a number of resources and information to stop smoking.



Hi TSOW!

I really want to quit smoking but have not been able to as yet. I make every excuse in the book for myself in when it comes to reasons I cannot be successful in quitting - it's always tomorrow, tomorrow syndrome with me.

I know this thread is dated - inactive? - but I am wondering if it is or could be appropriate to use it as an aid in quitting - like a place if I and others decided to quit smoking we could come and write about it when we need encouragement to stay with that commitment? 

Please let me know your thoughts because I know if I do quit I could really use some support while in the process. Even practical things like being able to concentrate has been near impossible for me when I have tried to quit in the past. And I just want to SLEEP when first going through withdrawal -which is obviously not possible to give into that temptation or pull. And I always worry that the withdrawal or nagging cravings will go on eternally which overwhelms me and I don't think I could live with that concept if it were true. The reason that frightens me is that former smokers sometimes say that they still crave the cigarettes even years after quitting - kind of like a recovering alcoholic who will have to learn how to resist the eternal craving for a drink. That thought just always gets in the way of me making the final decision to quit smoking because I don't think I could handle that kind of monkey on my back forever - I then choose instead just to feed it the banana it needs!

I have read Allan Carr's "Easy Way to Quit Smoking" which was helpful - but I did not make the choice yet to quit when I read it a few months back. The idea is exhillarating and terrifying to me at once if that makes any sense at all.

I would love to regain my freedom from the "need" to smoke which I guess I have used as a way of suppressing my feelings almost all my life instead of just feeling whatever it is I feel.

Thanks so much for any suggestions you may have. I am going to be away from here this afternoon but will check in later on tonight.

Have a happy day, TSOW!


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Trust 

Have you seen this thread? 
http://forum.psychlinks.ca/addictiv...ce-abuse/17551-quit-smoking-all-together.html

And there are a few of us who want to quit..:blush:...Again.   (ermmm - Charity?  You ready yet? )


----------



## Charity (Jun 17, 2009)

There's another more recent thread on the subject-- I think it's called "quit smoking all together" or something like that. There are several here who've successfully quit... I'm personally getting ready to do so very soon. My tentative quit date is the 22nd of this month. If you'd like to take a whack at it, I'd love to have quit-buddies!! 

I personally think Carr's "Easy Way" is _awesome_. I'll be referring to it a lot in the days to come, I think!


(edit) Ha ha!! She beat me to the punch.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

Charity, honey...did you ignore my post? 

Added: :lol: - the 22nd sounds good!   I'll be there with you.


----------



## Charity (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome!! 

Wow... this place is going to be quite the madhouse, isn't it? mg:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, I can feel the chill already. :lol:


----------



## Trust (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey there Charity :cheerleader: and :cheerleader: Jazzey! Thanks for the replies!

The 22nd won't work for me because I have a doctor's appointment scheduled for the next day to decide whether or not my mom will need surgery and I just know I will feel too stressed at that time to quit. I'm thinking about quitting on the Friday, July 3rd - as a Friday I think would be good for me because I could give in to the SLEEP that will be calling me and I will feel no choice but to comply during the first few days of withdrawal and I would be able to indulge because it would be the weekend. 

If you two start without me on the 22nd I will do everything I can to offer support and encouragement! I think I will get Allan Carr's book out of my closet and start re-reading it tomorrow in preparation.  I love that while reading it you can smoke -- Pathetic, but true! :haddock:

I would like to be able to come here and write whenever I'm tempted to have a smoke. I think it would really help and may keep me more accountable to myself while trying to achieve my goal of quitting.

Jazzey - are you going to use the patch this time? I tried it once and was successful for three months but I obsessed about smoking all the time and I had to contend with this little voice in my head that kept trying to sabotage me and get me to cave in. Finally, I made the decision to rip off the patch - wait the 24 hours - and then I smoked again. I was terrified of having a heart attack if I smoked while wearing the patch, so while I used it, it did help as a strong deterrent - but eventually I allowed that nasty little voice within to gain control.:hissyfit:

I do believe that people makes lots of attempts before finally realizing success with quitting the addiction, so I have hope that I can do this! I wish I had a partner at times like these - a physical presence of someone who could help me to stay on task! Alas, I have no one to depend on for that purpose - darn! I guess I will just have to find a way to police myself!!:smack:

Thanks for your encouragement - we can do this - and I know for me it would be one of those things I would be most proud of if I was able to really stick with it - or as Charity said, stop it!:lol:

Just let me know what thread I should show up on and I'll be there when you need me :goodluck:- and be prepared - when I quit, you may wish you never offered to help!mg:

Have a happy evening ladies!! - and ps - what chill?? If I'm butting in, I can butt out - ha! ha! No pun intended but I have to say sometimes things just come out of me that are so appropos - no credit can be taken - I am guided by mysterious forces to be sure!


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

> Jazzey - are you going to use the patch this time?



Yes, I'll probably use the patch. Although I use the word "use" loosely:  I generally wear it for the first three or four days and then go cold turkey (I'm allergic to the glue on them...) 



> what chill??



Sorry Trust, just one of my bad jokes - I was referring to this notion of a bunch of women all quitting smoking at the same time....brrrr.   Hope we still like one another at the end of it


----------



## Trust (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Jazzey!

How are you feeling tonight? Are you getting better? 

Thanks for the reply - I have no worries I will still like you all - but as I warned, you all may have legitimate reason to want to avoid me when the withdrawal activates my irritation! Mine won't be brrrr it will be grrrr! I may have to have a private thread where I post just to myself and where it would be dedicated to ranting and raving!:rant:

I hope you are getting over the pneumonia! Another good reason to quit, eh!

Have a happy evening, Jazzey!:friends:


----------



## Fiver (Jun 17, 2009)

Jazzey said:
			
		

> Sorry Trust, just one of my bad jokes - I was referring to this notion of a bunch of women all quitting smoking at the same time....brrrr.



Ah, not this woman, not yet. It's not a good time to voluntarily add one more stressor and I believe I'd be setting myself up to fail. Right now each of my perceived failures and setbacks go through an illogical filter in my brain and I beat myself up pretty bad, making it harder to crawl out of the Dark Hole. I have to fix those filters first.

One day I'll be ready to tackle the smoking habit but this is not the smart time to try it. One huge obstacle at a time is about what I can handle. But save me a seat, okay?


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 17, 2009)

Trust said:


> Hey Jazzey!
> 
> I hope you are getting over the pneumonia! Another good reason to quit, eh!
> 
> Have a happy evening, Jazzey!:friends:



I'm feeling better, thanks Trust :friends: - definitely one of _*many*_ reasons to quit. 



Fiver said:


> One day I'll be ready to tackle the smoking habit but this is not the smart time to try it. One huge obstacle at a time is about what I can handle. But save me a seat, okay?



We'll definitely save you a seat when you're ready Fiver.


----------



## Trust (Jun 17, 2009)

Fiver said:


> Ah, not this woman, not yet. It's not a good time to voluntarily add one more stressor and I believe I'd be setting myself up to fail. Right now each of my perceived failures and setbacks go through an illogical filter in my brain and I beat myself up pretty bad, making it harder to crawl out of the Dark Hole. I have to fix those filters first.
> 
> One day I'll be ready to tackle the smoking habit but this is not the smart time to try it. One huge obstacle at a time is about what I can handle. But save me a seat, okay?



Hey Fiver - You always impress me!:2thumbs: Good for you - it sounds like a very wise decision and take it from me - there's always the tomorrow, tomorrow -- but I've been singing it now for way too many years!

I hope that whatever happens with my mom's situation, I will be able to handle getting rid of the nasty habit! There never seems to be a good time in my life to quit, but there are better times than others and it's really smart for you to recognize that and make your emotional health top priorty! You will do it too Fiver, and if I and others succeed maybe we will be able to be there for you when it's your right time to quit!

Have a wonderful evening, Fiver!:cat3:


----------



## Fiver (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you, *Trust* -- tonight especially those are words I needed to hear. My ability to make rational decisions regarding what's in my best interest has been severely diminished in the last two months. I think avoiding the inevitable self-loathing I'd feel for being "weak" by even craving a smoke if I was trying to quit is pretty rational. However, because of my ever-present self-doubts I was beginning to think I was simply making excuses to avoid the unpleasantries of nicotine withdrawal. It's not that I _wouldn't_ try to weasel out with a valid excuse if I could get away with it if my mind was functioning in normal mode...I mean, hey. I'm  human (and addicted to nicotine!) But this time I am trying to be honest with myself about what my capabilities are right now. But I always have to go and second guess and rethink everything way too much.

So thank you for the validation. Thank you for backing up what I was hoping was finally a reasonable decision that was actually good for me. I really needed that tonight.


----------



## Trust (Jun 17, 2009)

Fiver said:


> Thank you, *Trust* -- tonight especially those are words I needed to hear. My ability to make rational decisions regarding what's in my best interest has been severely diminished in the last two months. I think avoiding the inevitable self-loathing I'd feel for being "weak" by even craving a smoke if I was trying to quit is pretty rational. However, because of my ever-present self-doubts I was beginning to think I was simply making excuses to avoid the unpleasantries of nicotine withdrawal. It's not that I _wouldn't_ try to weasel out with a valid excuse if I could get away with it if my mind was functioning in normal mode...I mean, hey. I'm  human (and addicted to nicotine!) But this time I am trying to be honest with myself about what my capabilities are right now. But I always have to go and second guess and rethink everything way too much.
> 
> So thank you for the validation. Thank you for backing up what I was hoping was finally a reasonable decision that was actually good for me. I really needed that tonight.



Hey Fiver - thanks so much!:thankyou2:

And may I just add to your sentiments that you also* really deserve to feel the pride in yourself for making such a self-aware and realistic decision!*:2thumbs:

Happy dreams, Fiver! - I'm off to bed now - goodnight all!:zzz:


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 13, 2009)

It seems the subject of nicotine addiction has gone by the wayside for now.  For me personally, smoking in the only addiction I can't get a handle on.  I look forward to reading all the information here.  I've smoked for over 35 years. I've tried to quit upteen-thousand times and I haven't given up trying yet.  Considering the fact I watched my beloved father die of emphysema, you would think that would have done it for me, but it didn't.   I'm not really looking for comments or advice - just pondering........


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 13, 2009)

nothing wrong with pondering.  When you're ready to quit, or if you ever decide to quit, we're here to support. 

I'm currently enrolled in a smoking cessation program.  Today, for the first time, after lunch I actually "forgot" to go and have a cigarette. That was a good sign for me.

Smoking is a tough one - especially if you enjoy the taste, the feeling etc...I know that first hand. 

I also have lost a grandfather to emphazema, and numerous family members to various cancers - all were smokers.  But smoking cessation is never quite that simple, is it?


----------



## Retired (Oct 13, 2009)

What strategies have you tried so far?

You may be encouraged to know about human trials currently underway for a vaccine that would curb the desire to smoke.

It works by creating antibodies that block nicotine from stimulating a dopamine surge, thereby blocking what is thought to be the reason people smoke.

At this time, it is unclear as to when these trials are sceduled for completion, but keep an ear open in 2010 for more news.


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 13, 2009)

TSOW said:


> What strategies have you tried so far?
> 
> You may be encouraged to know about human trials currently underway for a vaccine that would curb the desire to smoke.
> 
> ...


I've tried the patch, nicorette, hypnotist, cold turkey, Champix, blah, blah, blah.... and have not lasted more than 2 days.  Isn't that awful?  I think I need a 60-day in-house treatment program.  Yeah - put me in a room with a view! 

A vaccine is an interesting idea - i'd like to be a test subject!!
I read they are also trying to develop a vaccine for cocaine addiction as well.  Kicked that one by myself.


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 13, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> nothing wrong with pondering.  When you're ready to quit, or if you ever decide to quit, we're here to support.
> 
> I'm currently enrolled in a smoking cessation program.  Today, for the first time, after lunch I actually "forgot" to go and have a cigarette. That was a good sign for me.
> 
> ...


I sincerely wish you the best of luck with your program.

Funny - sometimes I really don't like the taste, feeling, smell etc.  Maybe I'm just into torturing myself (just kidding). 

One of these days...........


----------



## Retired (Oct 13, 2009)

> A vaccine is an interesting idea - i'd like to be a test subject!!
> I read they are also trying to develop a vaccine for cocaine addiction



Yes, from what I have read too, using vaccines to treat addiction is being investigated for treatments of the future.

There appear to be several ongoing trials for NicVax, but all appear to be closed to new subjects according to this summary.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 13, 2009)

crzycadn said:


> I sincerely wish you the best of luck with your program.
> 
> Funny - sometimes I really don't like the taste, feeling, smell etc.  Maybe I'm just into torturing myself (just kidding).
> 
> One of these days...........



Yes, I understand that part of it too.  There are days that I really hate the smell, and I'm really self-conscious about others smelling the tobacco on me.

Also, I hate, *hate* people smoking in cars, or when I'm running outdoors, or around food - hate it. 

But, it's an addiction like any other.  We do it because our bodies have accepted this dependence.  Thank you for your support.  And again, if and when you're ready to give them up, we'll be here to support you.  I've now reached a point where I really want to give them up, so I'm working towards that goal...amongst many others.


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 13, 2009)

TSOW said:


> Yes, from what I have read too, using vaccines to treat addiction is being investigated for treatments of the future.
> 
> There appear to be several ongoing trials for NicVax, but all appear to be closed to new subjects according to this summary.


thanks for the info on NicVax.  I looked at the studies and bookmarked it for future reference.


----------

